# Just saying Hi



## Editorg (May 15, 2016)

Hi all roofing contractors.
I am brand new as you may have guessed. Working the Corpus Christi area of Texas and looking to get to know other roofers and swap knowledge. 

Gary
https://windstormhomeimprovement.com


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome aboard!:thumbup:


----------



## Atlantaroofing (May 13, 2016)

Hey Gary, nice to see new people joining, I just joined about a week ago. I own a roofing company in Atlanta, GA so if you need any help over her let me know and I'll let you know if I get work in your area!


----------



## PinTailRoofing (Jun 26, 2016)

New here too. How's going Gary.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Gary ... Welcome to this Forum


----------

